# working dog in south florida



## jason2525 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello all. I am new to the forum. I am trying to find a reputable breeder in south florida, yet I am willing to make up to a 3 hour drive. I am located in Fort Lauderdale, FL. I am looking for a dark sable german shepherd pup, that will be used as a work dog. I can not seem to find anything on the internet, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Vom Landholz is in Brooksville, FL.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq Vom Landholz is in Brooksville, FL.


Second, third and fourth that!!


----------



## jason2525 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Does anyone know of a breeder closer to the miami area. Tampa area is pretty far for me. Thanks.


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.littlerivercanine.com

I don't know this breeder personally, but do belong to another GSD board with her. I'm not sure where in Florida she is. She is very much into dog sport.


----------



## jason2525 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks, that breeder is also pretty far up north. Now you see my problem. Does anyone know where I can research a reputable breeder that is closer to miami. I do not mind looking around, but so far I have can't find anyone. Thanks again.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jason, you may have to travel a little to get the right dog.


----------



## Carol Boche (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: laughing dogwww.littlerivercanine.com


I have an AWESOME male from Betty....well worth the drive for you if you are looking for a great working prospect. 

I'm in South Dakota and had him shipped here, and I could not be happier with him.


----------



## jason2525 (Jul 23, 2009)

I appreciate the input. This is a very hard decision, I I am just trying to research as much as I can.


----------



## Carol Boche (Jun 9, 2009)

Totally understand the decision making process. I would only say that limiting yourself to a 3hr drive might not be the best thing to do. 

I am not a promoter of shipping a dog, but, when you find a dog that may work and seems right, it is worth thinking about. 
Me being where I am makes it really difficult to find good dogs in a short driving distance. 

I drove to Missouri to pick up my last bitch, Esta, and it was worth it. She is a really nice dog. 

So if I find a dog, or one is offered to me, and I cannot go pick it up, I will ship. But, I really like to try to be able to pick them up. 

Another thing is not to grab up the first puppy that is offered or is within the perimeters of what you have set.....I have done that and it was a bomb.......

I would also just contact Betty and talk with her, she may (and usually does) have great information for you. Not to mention she is very fun to talk with. Very knowledgeable and is great at placing pups with handlers as she tends to know each and every puppy individually......


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Shipping is not a bad thing if you find the right breeder. As for breeders in Miami, sorry, don't know of any good ones. Prob. explains why I have 3 or 4 in Palm Beach and Miami. I've heard horror stories of the places down there. If you're determined to stay in state, you'll need to look Tampa, Orlando, Melbourne and northwards.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm not really familiar with the South Florida Area any more, are there any local clubs you can go check out?

If you really want to stay local (which I can understand and wish it was easier for people to do so) a club may be your best bet to find a couple of working line breeders.

Good luck in your search! There is nothing more exciting then looking for the next puppy!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'll second vomlanholz; got one of her pups; he's now 2yo and i couldn't be happier


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Ellen, did you get the email I sent you for the sch group forming in your area?


----------



## jason2525 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks again for the resonses. I am not totally opposed to a bit of traveling if I find the right breeder and dog. I thought that there may be someone close to home so I could go visit a couple of times, meet the dogs, etc. If there is not, I am willing to travel to Alaska, as long as the dog is right.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Glad to hear your not limiting yourself to one area! Lots of good breeders throughout the U.S.

I traveled 8 hrs to visit my pups breeder and we visited with another in the same state while on our trip..

Keep researching and when you think your done, research some more.. Like someone else mentioned go out and visit the various clubs or training centers, see the dogs in action, etc..

Good luck with your search to find the right pup!!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i did, thank you (i replied to your email too)

contacted them and i'm waiting to hear about dates/times for their training; i love the folks at groveland, everyone treats me soooo very well; but our schedules are just so opposite

maybe the sebring group will work out better

i'll let you know

ellen


----------

